# Videos:Holden's P-38, FLAK! Target for Today



## zeno303 (Oct 2, 2005)

Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In October Newsletter

You are invited to drop by Zeno's Drive-In www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com and catch our latest World War II aviation features for free online video viewing. This month "At the Matinee," we're showing "P-38 Reconnaissance Pilot," starring William Holden, "Target for Today," a 90-minute, very detailed feature documentary showing all aspects of an 8th Air Force mission deep into Germany, and "FlAK," a facinating film that explores the capabilities of AXIS AAA, how it was used and how to avoid it.

And we recently added free downloads of a complete pilot's manuals for the De Havilland Mosquito FB V1, Spitfire II and Me-262.

Now showing online "At the Matinee"





* "Reconnaissance Pilot" Stars William Holden ("Bridge on the River Kwai") as Lt. "Packy" Cummings. Photo recon pilots (Photo Joes) had one of the riskiest, highest impact jobs in the war. Flying camera equipped, unarmed, and often unescorted aircraft -- in this case the Lockheed F-5, a "stripped down" P-38 -- pilots flew deep into enemy territory. "Reconnaissance Pilot" follows Packy Cummings. from basic training to the skies over New Guinea. He's not particularly happy to be flying reconnaissance -- his Dad was a renowned World War I ace recently killed by the Japanese and he wants revenge. The story of the film is how Packy comes to realize the absolutely essential nature of photo recon and how one Foto Joe can have more deadly impact than a whole squadron of combat '38s. Along the way, you'll learn about photo recon and see some nice F-5 footage. The climax of the film, an action packed clash with a Japanese Zero, is based on a real incident where Alex Gary, the most decorated US recon pilot of the War, deep sixed his opponent without firing a shot.




* "Target for Today" The 8th Air Force Strikes Germany This is the classic World War II documentary of a "maximum effort" US Eighth Air Force daylight bombing mission deep into Germany. There are no actors in "Target For Today". This film was shot on location under combat conditions and features the officers and men of the 8th Air Force going about their deadly business. All aspects of an actual major raid in 1943, including a strike on the FW 190 plant at Marienburg, from early planning through final touch down and crew debriefings are covered in this very detailed account. There is probably no better account of the theory, strategy and tactics of an unescorted US Army Air Force bomber raid in early 1943. While the film doesn't sugar coat the cost of these raids, there's no doubt that it also over states the effectiveness and sustainability of the American bombing campaign at that time Losses were not sustainable. (The audible moan from air crew when the targets and bombing altitudes are announced are all too real.) 




* "FLAK" is a fascinating World War II training film for pilots on the theory and practice of evading antiaircraft fire. ("FLAK" is a German acronym for Fliegerabwehrkanone = "Flyer Defense Cannon." ) The specifications, capabilities, and targeting methods of a variety of German and Japanese AAA pieces are discussed as well as both high and low altitude evasions tactics. Well illustrated with charts, animations, and combat film.

And if you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, Stearman N2S and a different WWII documentaries every month "At the Matinee." That's over 14 hours of rockin' props for free viewing over the internet. And we just added a section on P-51 variant specs.

Finally, we've revised, expanded, and updated our "Control Tower" links page, which has the largest collection of World War II Aviation links on the 'net 

So drop your flaps drop in! That's http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com

Zeno

Videos:Holden's 38, FLAK! Target for Today


----------

